# Michigan Car Clubs



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Represent your club if your from MI


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Lethal Lowz CC..... Waterford / Flint / Detroit


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

so ur gonna go with Oh So Low, not Uce??


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

good choice man


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

*HIGH ROLLAZ!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

O shit High Rollaz in tha HEEZIE, what up man


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

shyyyyyyyyyt, enjoyin my weekend of ordering tee shirts and shit, what every President dreams of doing :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Fuck orderin shirts, its such a pain in the fuckin ass


heres a shirt to order


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Tru Dawgs C.C.
Ypsilanti MI


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Since were postin Plaques,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Nov 20 2004, 12:40 PM
> *Fuck orderin shirts, its such a pain in the fuckin ass
> heres a shirt to order
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

after this, credit ninja gonna come lookin for my ass :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 20 2004, 12:44 PM
> *Tru Dawgs C.C.
> Ypsilanti MI
> [snapback]2431782[/snapback]​*


I always thought you was Rollerz Only :uh:


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

SWITCH
DETROIT


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

good lookin plaques, anymore??


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Nov 20 2004, 01:44 PM
> *Tru Dawgs C.C.
> Ypsilanti MI
> [snapback]2431782[/snapback]​*


U from Ypsi???? Do you know Devin, I remember him from When we were hittin all the Al Petris shows and he owned the OutKast bike.... good times


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Fuckin A, we had some good time wth them...


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Yea, right off of I75....... theyre at lowrider shows all the time out here, like at gibralter


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

u finally decide on a club yet?


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

GOODTIMES C.C DETROIT CHAPTER


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

So I see, theres like 3 car clubs from MI on this site,........ way to hold it down.... at le :biggrin: ast theres us :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah there is goodtimes lethal lows, outkast, fat ass, we are not a club but show and go with tommy and myself being majestics, and sometimes royalty, simply unique and dammit i will think of more


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

damn jimmy, how could u forget low4life, and city limits


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

they post on here. i didnt know that


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

well i havent seen Low4Life here but I have seen City Limits


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

......yea Low4life is about the only car club in MI that I haven't seen on layitlow. They must not have computers...lol :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 1 2004, 09:04 PM
> *they post on here. i didnt know that
> [snapback]2466902[/snapback]​*


oh yeah shit i forgot about george sorry


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 2 2004, 10:47 PM
> *......yea Low4life is about the only car club in MI that I haven't seen on layitlow. They must not have computers...lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2470078[/snapback]​*



I love their fuckin club tho.......... tight ass shit, I wish they would get their lazy asses on the computer..... well if they werent on the computer than they wouldnt be lazy, but u get what im saying, anyway, id love to chat with a few of them guys, their a cool bunch of people


----------



## green with envy (Apr 2, 2003)

Just getting back on the scene....what is a good club to join or hang with that does not have that strict of rules because I work a ton of hours? I don't want to join a club that counts headlight covers as a modification either...any help would be appreciated.......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:uh: some peoples kids


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

i know some those lethal lowz dudes up in the pontiac/waterford area :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

any of yall got bikes in ur club?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BACKSTREET PASSION C.C see u boyz in the summer


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

[attachmentid=287538]Ann Arbor, Mi.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

majestics detroit


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

jimmy shaved his head..oh boy..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no the bitch hair stylist fucked up . it was funny she said i am sorry sir all we can do is go real short. my head still hasnt recovered and its a month old


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well the older we get the longer it takes for hair to grow back..that wouldbe fucked up if your hair stayed that way..lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 25 2005, 07:27 PM~3882580
> *no the bitch hair stylist fucked up . it was funny she said i am sorry sir all we can do is go real short. my head still hasnt recovered and its a month old
> *


shave it all off go with a tripple zero or use a blade


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

MR CLEAN?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump up for michigan riders :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

WAIT ONE MINUTE! HOW CAN YOU TALK ABOUT CLUBS IN MICHIGAN AND NOT MENTION OUTTA CONTROL OUT OF SAGINAW, THEY HOLDING IT DOWN!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well welcome to layitlow kenny..big shout ot to all the outta control guys..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Sep 24 2005, 01:58 PM~3877286
> *any of yall got bikes in ur club?
> *


no, u wanna be the first???


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Oct 10 2005, 02:52 PM~3975706
> *haha...i got a bike in mine.....so not a first ahaha
> *


STUPID BITCH :twak:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 20 2004, 11:14 AM~2431617
> *HIGH ROLLAZ!!!!!!!
> *


What happened to Semper Fi dawg? :0


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

MICHIGAN, WE WANT TO GROW WITH DAN" BACKSTREET PASSION C.C."
ROLL OUT NEXT SUMMER....PEACE :thumbsup:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you,Thank you! You know it takes some of us a little longer than others to catch up! But now that I'm here it on now!When I learn how to use this damn computer I'll post some pics.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you,Thank you! You know it takes some of us a little longer than others to catch up! But now that I'm here it on now!When I learn how to use this damn computer I'll post some pics.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 10 2005, 08:57 PM~3977808
> *What happened to Semper Fi dawg? :0
> *


we are biotch :angry:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BACKSTREET PASSION C.C IS GONNA BE A CLUB ON THE GROW NEXT YEAR..SO HERES A SHOUT TO KENNY AND THE OUTTA CONTROL BOYZ BE READY FOR THE TUG OF WAR..LOL


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haynes_@Oct 11 2005, 12:25 PM~3980988
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

all of the clubs need to get together and meet each other and hang out 1 time a year for a big picnic or something..i mean hell we are so spread out it would be nice to put the faces with the words on here :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 11 2005, 12:30 PM~3981013
> *all of the clubs need to get together and meet each other and hang out 1 time a year for a big picnic or something..i mean hell we are so spread out it would be nice to put the faces with the words on here :biggrin:
> *


u coming down to Chicago anytime soon?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

not this year..but next year i plan on doing alot of traveling..actually got my eye on a lo-lo for my women..but all of us need to realize we are a "family".


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 11 2005, 01:14 PM~3981311
> *not this year..but next year i plan on doing alot of traveling..actually got my eye on a lo-lo for my women..but all of us need to realize we are a "family".
> *


we are, but dont forget some of us ride on 20's with air


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haynes_@Oct 11 2005, 01:26 PM~3981363
> *
> *


what bitch


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hey everyone in my opinion has their own preference on either air or juice.thats why its called custom i dont knock anyones preference :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 11 2005, 10:30 AM~3981013
> *all of the clubs need to get together and meet each other and hang out 1 time a year for a big picnic or something..i mean hell we are so spread out it would be nice to put the faces with the words on here :biggrin:
> *


hey dumbass that is what happened at the end of august at the roostertail that you didnt make it to. just for the record EVERY MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND THE MAJESTICS DETROIT will have there annual summer kick off and then at the end of august MAJESTICS DETROIT AND SHOW AND GO CUSTOMS will have there charity picnic


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well jim u know my mother was in the hospital and i couldnt make it..sorry i miised it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no no i was messing with you. you know i would never disrespect your family but like i said memorial weekend and the last sunday in august 2 just picnics for all the clubs to get together


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i know u wouldnt do that.this year was tough on me with that car not running half the time,my mother,switching jobs and buying the house..but next year will be so much better


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: for sure homie its all good should be a great time next year


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

No clubs in Grand Rapids? :dunno:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Por Vida C.B.C SouthWest Detroit
10 years da game


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Por Vida


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 11 2005, 12:13 PM~3982024
> *i know u wouldnt do that.this year was tough on me with that car not running half the time,my mother,switching jobs and buying the house..but next year will be so much better
> *


I GOT FAITH IN YOU BROTHER.......DO THE DAMN THING...... :thumbsup:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey dan, My girl said that It's not only outta control guys there is also 1 girl. HER! I agree on the picnic. We really need to get together more often! We need to come out to each others show, represent our clubs and support each other. I understand that things happen and we can"t make all of the shows, But the shows this year were looking a little light. I know that michigan has alot more lowriders than what I've seen this year!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Can some of the Michigan car clubs post your websites.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 11 2005, 10:46 PM~3985155
> *Hey dan, My girl said that It's not only outta control guys  there is also 1 girl. HER!   I agree on the picnic. We really need to get together more often! We need to come out to each others show, represent our clubs and support each other. I understand that things happen and we can"t make all of the shows, But the shows this year were looking a little light. I know that michigan has alot more lowriders than what I've seen this year!
> *


ok well ill make sure my girl gets involved to lol...but yeah there are more lowriders in michigan its just everyone is so spread out..thats the part that makes it hard and i would have ame to your show but me and TJ really dont talk as much anymore and i didnt know u guys were having a show beacuse i would have been there for sure..what do u think of the caddy?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Oct 11 2005, 09:34 PM~3984723
> *I GOT FAITH IN YOU BROTHER.......DO THE DAMN THING...... :thumbsup:
> *


im gonna do it trust me..most people on here that know me will tell u im very dedicated..


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

The caddy looks real good! Can't wait to see it in person! R U going to chicago this weekend? And now that I have a direct connection 2 u I can inform u of dates! Our show is going to be the last sunday in july.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 12 2005, 11:59 PM~3991304
> *The caddy looks real good! Can't wait to see it in person! R U going to chicago this weekend?  And now that I have a direct connection 2 u  I can inform u of dates! Our show is going to be the last sunday in july.
> *


cool....our show will always be the 2nd sunday in august @ the Milan Dragway :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 12 2005, 10:59 PM~3991304
> *The caddy looks real good! Can't wait to see it in person! R U going to chicago this weekend?  And now that I have a direct connection 2 u  I can inform u of dates! Our show is going to be the last sunday in july.
> *


no i wont make chicago which sucks..this year was sort of a rebuild year for me so im taking time off from shows and what not..but next year will be different :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 12 2005, 11:10 PM~3991361
> *cool....our show will always be the 2nd sunday in august @ the Milan Dragway :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

We really need to make a car show calender! Maybe we can get everyone to post thier show dates, Then we'll be able to schedule our shows better! Instead of 3 shows on the say day!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

last sunday in august what up oc


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

right we already know jimmy has his show the same day every year..and we know ryan has midwest showdown same day every year..lets get a schedule for next year


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

True Rollerz, Ann Arbor Labor day week end. More cash to give away next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

when is Low4Life? who took home the club award this year?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 14 2005, 04:03 PM~4001257
> *when is Low4Life? who took home the club award this year?
> *


I heard a rumor that the Saginaw low4life club took a leave of abscense, and there wasn't a show this year


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

What's up Jimmy! What's up Ryan! low 4 life did have a show this year. they were having a few complications but they threw a show together at the end. well actually it was september 17! I think! whatever day saturday was 17 or 18! Not alot of cars showed up! I think it was due to the fact that there had been rumors of them not having a show, since pedo stepped down.Now pedo is moving or has moved to texas. But thats another story! I have your show dates and I will Put them on my calender of events. and we (outta control) took the club trophy!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 14 2005, 11:53 PM~4003887
> *What's up Jimmy! What's up Ryan! low 4 life did have a show this year. they were having a few complications but they threw a show together at the end. well actually it was september 17! I think! whatever day saturday was 17 or 18! Not alot of cars showed up! I think it was due to the fact that there had been rumors of them not having a show, since pedo stepped down.Now pedo is moving or has moved to texas. But thats another story! I have your show dates and I will Put them on my calender of events. and we (outta control) took the club trophy!
> *


did Lethal Lowz show up this year?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

No lethal lowz did not show up to the low 4 life show this year! But they did show up to our car show (outta control) on july 31 here in saginaw with about 15 cars. Actually they won club participation! Which was judged on more than just # of cars.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 16 2005, 10:20 PM~4013188
> *No lethal lowz did not show up to the low 4 life show this year! But they did show up to our car show (outta control) on july 31 here in saginaw with about 15 cars. Actually they won club participation! Which was judged on more than just # of cars.
> *


when is your show next year?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

The last sunday in july! we had about 120 cars last year. that was our 2ND show, we are hoping for more this year!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: i know of a few more cars for sure


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

and my club will be there as well :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

as will ours


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

What's up fellas! I think I better start looking for a bigger spot! :biggrin: Jimmy, you never did get back with me on a price for that paint job on my girls grand am! I really need to learn how to use this damn computer, so I can put some pictures on here. I have some pictures from chicago this weekend, and some club pictures! :twak:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

figure around 5


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

O.K.! Not right now though, maybe after the winter! She got me working in the house right now.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

It's on now! I'm learning! She'll probably be mad at me for posting that picture, she doesn't like that picture.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

just dont let her see the computer :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

im lookin for another car  caddy or impala to build then i may show up


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 18 2005, 08:03 AM~4021581
> *just dont let her see the computer :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 18 2005, 07:31 AM~4021511
> *and my club will be there as well :biggrin:
> *


 YO DAN LOOK WHAT I FOUND


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Oct 18 2005, 09:00 PM~4026662
> *YO DAN LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> *


looks like some of them live up to the name very well :biggrin: 

got pics of they rides :dunno:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 18 2005, 09:53 PM~4026963
> *
> 
> got pics of they rides :dunno:
> *


here ya go

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Oct 11 2005, 10:11 PM~3984228
> *Por Vida C.B.C SouthWest Detroit
> 10 years in da game
> *


... of positive influence on the lowriding culture in SW Detroit. Thanks for being available to look to for a lead, advice, and support!! Props to Por Vida CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

killer beaver in the house whaut up mi cc


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

sup big home. not alot popin here just lookin for a caddy


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

city limits


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 18 2005, 10:35 PM~4027258
> *here ya go
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


all of a sudden, I feel a lot better about my own club :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Outta Control


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Oct 18 2005, 08:00 PM~4026662
> *YO DAN LOOK WHAT I FOUND
> *


yeah i rolled with those guys for a couple years..they are good guys things didnt work out..but im still friends with most of em


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

i need a car so i can roll


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 19 2005, 01:29 PM~4030989
> *i need a car so i can roll
> *


I might have found you a 95 Deville for 1500. Hit me up around 6 and this guy might finally be home to send me the pics. If you find a Silverado let me know


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 19 2005, 12:29 PM~4030989
> *i need a car so i can roll
> *


HOW MUCH MONEY U GOT TO SPEND


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

what up kiler beaver leting all mi cc i lust had my son and i named him LJ :around: no sleep for me as some of you probely now


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Oct 19 2005, 01:20 PM~4031508
> *what up kiler beaver leting all mi cc i lust had my sone and i named him LJ  :around: no sleep for me as some of you probely now
> *


WOW ebonics..lol j/k dam look at all the mispelled words..get some sleep..congrats on the baby


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 19 2005, 03:06 PM~4031349
> *HOW MUCH MONEY U GOT TO SPEND
> *



bout $1,500 or so want a project not a finished


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

check the classified on here


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON MICH. C.C. CHULO'S ON NOW SO NOW I CAN TALK SHIT!


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

OH SHIT BEAVER THAT KID LOOKS LIKE ME NAW IM JUST FUKING WITH YOU


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 19 2005, 09:13 PM~4034552
> *WHATS GOING ON MICH. C.C. CHULO'S ON NOW SO NOW I CAN TALK SHIT!
> *



So who are you? :biggrin: I'm sure we all know each other some way or another


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 19 2005, 10:20 PM~4034603
> *So who are you? :biggrin:  I'm sure we all know each other some way or another
> *




ya'll don't know me :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

IM IN CITY LIMITS I GOT A '82 CADDY NAMED EL CHULO AND I SHOWED IT 2 YEARS AGO AT INDY DIDNT WIN AND ONE MORE SHOW AND DIDNT WIN AGAIN SO I PUT IT UP AND BEEN WORKING ON IT. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN OUT BUT THIS BUM ASS ***** WHO DID MY UNDER CARRIGE LAST WINTER TOOK ALL WINTER BUT IT WILL BE AT AUTO RAMA AND INDY AND I DONT EXPECT TO LOSE.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 19 2005, 10:47 PM~4034782
> *IM IN  CITY LIMITS I GOT A '82 CADDY NAMED EL CHULO AND I SHOWED IT 2 YEARS AGO AT INDY DIDNT WIN AND ONE MORE SHOW AND DIDNT WIN AGAIN SO I PUT IT UP AND BEEN WORKING ON IT. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN OUT BUT THIS BUM ASS *****  WHO DID MY UNDER CARRIGE LAST WINTER TOOK ALL WINTER BUT IT WILL BE AT AUTO RAMA AND INDY AND I DONT EXPECT TO LOSE.
> *





lol don't let bums do ur shit j/p


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

GOODTIMES TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF.


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

chulo will never hit the street


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

HEY KENNY ROGERS HAVE YOU GOT THEM FLYERS I SENT YOU YET THEY SHOULD BE THERE ANY DAY LOL. TELL SCOOBY AND CHARGE IT TO THE GAME THEY BETTER STEP UP CHULOS COMING AND THATS HOW WE ROLL


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Oct 19 2005, 09:13 PM~4035330
> *chulo will never hit the street
> *





THE BEAVER HAS BEEN THE SAME SINCE '88 AND YOUR HAIRCUT


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

come on chulo! stop selling yourself a dream! :0 P.S. respect your elders!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i see beaver cant answer a PM..so ill put it on here..i heard all the city limits boyz have a problem with me..i heard it from a few people..so whats the deal lets get it straightned out..something about how they were judged at a car show or some retarted shit


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 20 2005, 03:18 AM~4036560
> *i see beaver cant answer a PM..so ill put it on here..i heard all the city limits boyz have a problem with me..i heard it from a few people..so whats the deal lets get it straightned out..something about how they were judged at a car show or some retarted shit
> *




YO HOMIE WHO ARE YOU ANYWAY'S CITY LIMITS IS 40 STRONG SO THATS ALOT OF PEOPLE TO NOT LIKE ONE PERSON WHY DID YOU JUDGE A SHOW WE WENT TO CAUSE WE USUALLY DONT COMPLAIN ABOUT JUDGING UNLESS ITS FUCKED UP CAUSE IF WE GET BEAT FAIRLY THEN WE CAN HANDLE THAT BUT IF ITS NOT FAIR THATS WHEN WE HAVE A PROBLEM SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT HOMIE!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well lets put it this way im not gonna go into detail but ask beaver the deal...


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 19 2005, 11:27 PM~4035969
> *come on chulo! stop selling yourself a dream! :0  P.S. respect your elders!
> *





HA HA MUCH RESPECT TO O.C BUT YOU STILL BETTER STEP IT UP AND WHEN ARE YOU GONNA GIVE ME THAT STRUT!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up kenny..OC looking good.. :biggrin:


----------



## LostSoul (Oct 10, 2005)

what up sam?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Man I keep forgeting about that strut! I"m gonna bring it over there myself! Maybe we can do lunch that day!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

but i will say this its nice to see city limits and OC finally on the site..welcome to layitlow.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

welcome to the forums


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostSoul_@Oct 20 2005, 06:12 AM~4036792
> *what up sam?
> *





WHAT UP J


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 20 2005, 06:12 AM~4036796
> *Man I keep forgeting about that strut! I"m gonna bring it over there myself! Maybe we can do lunch that day!
> *




YOU SAID THAT LUNCH STUFF LAST TIME AND DIDNT CALL TILL YOU WERE LEAVING NAW YEAH LETS HAVE LUNCH DOG I WILL BUY.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 20 2005, 09:31 AM~4036863
> *YOU SAID THAT LUNCH STUFF LAST TIME AND DIDNT CALL TILL YOU WERE LEAVING NAW YEAH LETS HAVE LUNCH DOG I WILL BUY.
> *



are you a gangster?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

no thats how all them boyz in lansing talk :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 20 2005, 09:34 AM~4036871
> *no thats how all them boyz in lansing talk :biggrin:  j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 20 2005, 06:33 AM~4036866
> *are you a gangster?
> *




YO AINT NOBODY NO GANSTA BUT YA AINT GONNA TALK SHIT TO ME AND IM GONNA SIT HERE YA ARE ON SOME O OTHER SHIT MAN I WAS TRYING TO BE COOL WITH EVERY BODY AND YA ACT LIKE YOU DONT WANT THAT.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

man just fuckin wit ya shiiit, keep it kool dog


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 20 2005, 06:44 AM~4036912
> *man just fuckin wit ya  shiiit,  keep it kool dog
> *




I WILL YA DO THE SAME


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam mr tight pants get worked up over nothing..typical


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

i'll keep it real, to big homie


----------



## MAINEVENT (Oct 19, 2005)

DAN IS THAT U WITH THE GREEN CADDIE


----------



## MAINEVENT (Oct 19, 2005)

IT,S moe from city limits


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

did you bring curly and larry to :biggrin: 

j/k


----------



## MAINEVENT (Oct 19, 2005)

just me


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

koo koo


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

True Blue, this for 1500

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...7792_1_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...7792_8_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...7792_3_full.jpg

http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...7792_2_full.jpg


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn, I dont even want a Caddy but for 1500, if Gary dont take it then I will :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 20 2005, 07:06 AM~4037000
> *did you bring curly and larry to    :biggrin:
> 
> j/k
> *


Thats funny!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAINEVENT_@Oct 20 2005, 08:03 AM~4036978
> *DAN IS THAT U WITH THE GREEN CADDIE
> *


yeah moe its me


----------



## MAINEVENT (Oct 19, 2005)

what up o.c


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 20 2005, 10:50 AM~4037180
> *damn, I dont even want a Caddy but for 1500, if Gary dont take it then I will :biggrin:
> *



go ahead pick it up i may be pickin up a 63


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 20 2005, 10:54 AM~4037209
> *Thats funny!
> *




im just a jokester today lol


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 20 2005, 02:03 PM~4039071
> *go ahead pick it up  i may be pickin up a 63
> *


nahh homie, come down and get it. he's coming over later so I'll get better pics


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 20 2005, 09:42 AM~4037143
> *True Blue, this for 1500
> 
> http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_image...7792_1_full.jpg
> ...




whats wrong with it?


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

what up motion sickness no one ever said i was mad at you but that show was not right. And you know that city limits had it but you did what you did and that is old so forget that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WHAT DID I DO..


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

yea....what R U talking about?


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

if you are the one that did the judging then you made the club pick in miland show


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ACTUALLY THERE WERE 3 OF US THAT WERE JUDGING BEAVER!


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

this is how somone gets shot j/p


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 20 2005, 02:29 PM~4039242
> *whats wrong with it?
> *


he's done with it and dont care for it anymore. He got the brand new version and just wants it gone. Will give me the rims and sounds too


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

....


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Oct 20 2005, 03:55 PM~4039856
> *if you are the one that did the judging then you made the club pick in miland show
> *


I probally don't have to remind you that club participation is *NOT* about the most registered members  I attend just about every show in preperation for our show, and I take note on who's out there representing, how they're representing, and what's being done in the community. You guys are coming up, and have been out there strong for the past year or so, in due time, you will get the recognition that you deserve, if you guys keep it up. And no, Dan wasn't the only judge out there, and NO Dan didn't pick another club over yours for personal reasons :thumbsup:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 20 2005, 06:42 PM~4041933
> *I probally don't have to remind you that club participation is NOT about the most registered members   I attend just about every show in preperation for our show, and I take note on who's out there representing, how they're representing, and what's being done in the community. You guys are coming up, and have been out there strong for the past year or so, in due time, you will get the recognition that you deserve, if you guys keep it up. And no, Dan wasn't the only judge out there, and NO Dan didn't pick another club over yours for personal reasons :thumbsup:
> *



YO ITS COOL MAN WE WERE OVER IT IF DAN WOULDENT HAVE BROUT IT UP WE WOULD HAVE NOT EITHER SO I THINK MOE AND DAN TALKED AND SQUASHED IT SO ITS ALL GOOD. MAN ALL CITY LIMITS WANTS IS FOR MICHIGAN LOWRIDEN TO BE STRONG WE ARE PROUD TO BE FROM MICHIGAN AND LANSING AND I GUESS SOMETIMES THAT GETS MISTAKEN FOR COCKIENESS SO I HOPE WE CAN ALL GET ALONG AND SUPORT EACH OTHER IN THIS GAME WE CALL LOWRIDIN AND HOPE WE HAVE ALOT OF FREINDLY COMPETITON THIS SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 20 2005, 10:10 PM~4042118
> *YO ITS COOL MAN WE WERE OVER IT IF DAN WOULDENT HAVE BROUT IT UP WE WOULD HAVE NOT EITHER SO I THINK MOE AND DAN TALKED AND SQUASHED IT SO ITS ALL GOOD. MAN ALL CITY LIMITS  WANTS IS FOR MICHIGAN LOWRIDEN TO BE STRONG WE ARE PROUD TO BE FROM MICHIGAN AND LANSING  AND I GUESS SOMETIMES THAT GETS MISTAKEN FOR COCKIENESS SO I HOPE WE CAN ALL GET ALONG AND SUPORT EACH OTHER IN THIS GAME WE CALL LOWRIDIN AND HOPE WE HAVE ALOT OF FREINDLY COMPETITON THIS SUMMER :biggrin:
> *


Post some pics? :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

If I hear one more thing about that show, It's going to be a misunderstanding! We are all, at least I hope all of us are in this for the same reason. to express and enjoy ourself amongst the company of others who enjoy the same thing. We of all people should be getting along and supporting each other.(MI. lowriders) I don't have a problem with any car clubs around here, But when I take time, and spend money to come out and support another clubs show. I want to be judged fairly! The problem that I commonly see is people judging that don't know HOW to judge!
But I will go on forever about this, so I won't even get started!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAINEVENT_@Oct 20 2005, 12:06 PM~4037727
> *what up o.c
> *


What's up CITY LIMITS! I had a nice time, the little time we did have, kicking it you boys in chicago! It's nice sometimes not to have to set up cars! I almost forgot what that was like.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

[attachmentid=320970]


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah me and moe talked got alot of things taken care of..i mean i have known les and moe for 3 or4 yrs so i guess being caught off gaurd by what i heard pretty much bothered me..but im glad me and moe talked and got things worked out..see you boyz next year :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 21 2005, 06:58 AM~4043918
> *yeah me and moe talked got alot of things taken care of..i mean i have known les and moe for 3 or4 yrs so i guess being caught off gaurd by what i heard pretty much bothered me..but im glad me and moe talked and got things worked out..see you boyz next year :thumbsup:
> *




sweet shit homie  
glad to see ya;ll is some men, and can talk it all out


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 20 2005, 11:54 PM~4043128
> *  The problem that I commonly see is people judging that don't know HOW to judge!
> But I will go on forever about this, so I won't even get started!
> *



speak on it dawg! Thats what we're here for


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2005, 06:02 PM~4047909
> *speak on it dawg! Thats what we're here for
> *


dont open a can of worms homie


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 21 2005, 07:12 PM~4048262
> *dont open a can of worms homie
> *


these are public forums for voicing our opinions. We rarely see eachother in person, so its easy to get things out in the open here. As a show promoter I like to here everyones likes, dislikes, suggestions, and comments, so we can make our show better and better every year. I know certain people boycot our show, for whatever reasons, and thats there perogative, but I always want to be fair as possible, and want to be known for being fare


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2005, 07:17 PM~4048289
> *these are public forums for voicing our opinions. We rarely see eachother in person, so its easy to get things out in the open here. As a show promoter I like to here everyones likes, dislikes, suggestions, and comments, so we can make our show better and better every year. I know certain people boycot our show, for whatever reasons, and thats there perogative, but I always want to be fair as possible, and want to be known for being fare
> *


when is your show? I'll have to put on the schedule for next year and hope I'll be showing. I've heard nothing but good things about your show so props to you on that uffin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

HEY DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO SMOOTH RIDEN CAR CLUB.


----------



## Tibult313Deep (Jul 8, 2005)

wut up, just so everyone knows, my ride (white buck from switch) got stolen a few weekends ago, and has been seen driven around the hood a few times. So if anyone sees it let me know id greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Tibult313Deep (Jul 8, 2005)

sorry that buick not buck


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill keep my eyes open for it


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 21 2005, 07:02 PM~4047909
> *speak on it dawg! Thats what we're here for
> *


What's up Ryan! What I'm speaking on is the fact that we have some clubs that try and give everyone in the club an assignment at a car show(which everyone should help out) and everyone does not know what they are looking for on a car!
Some people say if you have a truck,you judge the trucks! and so on. We did the same thing! But first we all sat down and figured out our judging process, and made our scoring sheet. And another thing I don't like is people not having the score sheets available after the show,for people who would like to view them! Alot of us have been in this long enough to know when we are beat! I have had times when I asked to see my score sheet and people get mad(The people giving the show). And I knew the car that they said beat me really didn't. some people might say"well thats a matter of opinion" and to an extent it is! All I'm saying is if I feel that I was wronged,show me the score sheets so I can see how I lost! And I also know the areas where I need improvement! You are right thats what we are here for, to express our views about cars and car shows. I feel you had a good show.(when we came last year) I didn't make it this year because I was in lansing at city limits show. But you know that I'm a frequent show go'er! and if I wasn't in lansing, I would have been there! well I feel like I'm running off at the mouth now. We can talk about it more on the phone, call me, Jason has the #


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Thats cool homie, I know exactly what you mean. I can tell you in my experience throwing shows that it's impossible to please everyone all the time. So we make things as open and fair as possilbe. Everything at our show is put into an Excel program so there is absolutely no confusion. In fact I can pull up your score from last year in minutes, if need be. A friend of mine wrote the program and it has worked out great. At the end of the show we simply print out a list of who won, thier score, and what trophies, and it flows smoothly. 
I've been going to shows and participating for years, and I consider myself well knowledged on how good shows operate. I take notes on what I can possibly improve. Me and Jason have decided that we're not going to try and "out-do" anyone, or any show. We will just keep things fair, and consistant. The shows that do the best are the consistant ones! People like things they can depend on. And when the 2nd Sunday in August is near, they're like "Isn't it time for the Michigan Midwest Showdown again"
......and we'll be there providing an outlet for riders to showcase thier rides. 
The main reason I got into throwing shows, was the LACK of lowrider events. When my car was out, there was nothing I enjoyed more than posting up at a show, kicking it with my family, and all the fellow lowriders that I don't get a chance to see on a regular basis.
Lowriding is my heart, and on my brain 24/7. Sometimes thats not neccessarily a good thing, but that's just the way it is. I'll be a lowrider for Life! And there's noting like going to a show thats thrown by real lowriders!!! Thats why the low4life show always did well. And yours will too, Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Ryan, give be the exact date and location of your show and a link to the site, I'mma throw it on the schedule


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin: i love helping out in ryans show..i feel i do a pretty good job.even though i have only been judging for the past 2yrs i havent had any complaints..i mean i have had 3 lowriders and have been around it for 6 yrs now and i feel ryan and jason are as fair as possible..i have a good time and enjoy seeing everyone cant wait until next year


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 22 2005, 02:19 PM~4051840
> *:biggrin: i love helping out in ryans show..i feel i do a pretty good job.even though i have only been judging for the past 2yrs i havent had any complaints..i mean i have had 3 lowriders and have been around it for 6 yrs now and i feel ryan and jason are as fair as possible..i have a good time and enjoy seeing everyone cant wait until next year
> *


I have been to almost all of ryan and jason's car show's and I thougt there shows always went smooth. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=322502]


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Lethal Lowz CC SE Michigan


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

Gangster pic right thurr


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin: FLYING OT VEGAS TOMMOROW FOR MY BIRTHDAY..ILL BE THINKING BOUT EVERYONE WHILE IM IN SHORTS AND A TANK TOP..LOL


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

hate u


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 27 2005, 02:31 PM~4083825
> *:biggrin: FLYING OT VEGAS TOMMOROW FOR MY BIRTHDAY..ILL BE THINKING BOUT EVERYONE WHILE IM IN SHORTS AND A TANK TOP..LOL
> *


I HOPE YOU GET THERE AND FALL DOWN LOL :banghead:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

fall down :dunno:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 27 2005, 09:46 PM~4085527
> *I HOPE YOU GET THERE AND FALL DOWN LOL :banghead:
> *




that was kinda lame there pimp


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 28 2005, 03:07 PM~4089244
> *that was kinda lame there  pimp
> *


look who's talkin


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

shut ur pie hole nigg


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Oct 28 2005, 03:24 PM~4089395
> *shut ur pie hole nigg
> *


could you please refrain from using the N word? Its verry offensive in the state you are using it


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 28 2005, 03:46 PM~4089555
> *could you please refrain from using the N word? Its verry offensive in the state you are using it
> *



My momma said to never use the N word


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 28 2005, 04:46 PM~4089555
> *could you please refrain from using the N word? Its verry offensive in the state you are using it
> *


 
who care's i said NIG, not ***** or ******


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no shit take that shit talking shit somewhere else. if you are offended get out the topic


----------



## MICHIGAN (Sep 9, 2005)

any more show's


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

so what's goin down this weekend


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im back from vegas and i brought hom 57 stitches in my right hand :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 30 2005, 06:08 PM~4100977
> *im back from vegas and i brought hom 57 stitches in my right hand :angry:
> *


 what happend dan?


----------



## ausshole (Oct 25, 2005)

lol
he fell down


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 30 2005, 04:08 PM~4100977
> *im back from vegas and i brought hom 57 stitches in my right hand :angry:
> *


DAM DUDE I WAS JUST KIDDING. :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

lol..damn dan
still looking is my car club name!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

exploding battery and human flesh dont mix well...pretty pissed..i would like to thank elchulo for jinxing me..lol


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

damn homie that sucks


----------



## oc84chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 19 2005, 10:13 PM~4035331
> *HEY KENNY ROGERS HAVE YOU GOT THEM FLYERS I SENT YOU YET THEY SHOULD BE THERE ANY DAY LOL. TELL SCOOBY AND CHARGE IT TO THE GAME THEY BETTER STEP UP CHULOS COMING AND THATS HOW WE ROLL
> *


Chulo, Da Game here, Myself and the Dog have all ready stepped up the game if you recall the past 2 years. Now Its your turn to try to step it up even higher if you can !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oc 4 life


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

that cars in my new vid


OC car show, u seen it yet?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?f...3E-E9873E0282AE


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oc84chevy_@Oct 31 2005, 11:33 AM~4106644
> *Chulo, Da Game here, Myself and the Dog have all ready stepped up the game if you recall the past 2 years. Now Its your turn to try to step it up even higher if you can !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oc 4 life
> *


YO YA DID YA THANG I CANT LIE FOR 2 YEARS GAME YOUR CAR IS HARD AS HELL BUT ITS A NEW DAY AND THE DAY IS HERE FOR CITY LIMITS SO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY SAY YOU CANT LIVE IN THE PAST SO IT SHOULD BE A INTERESTING '06 O HERE IS A LITTLE TASTE FOR ALL YA.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump to dee top


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## oc84chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo_@Oct 31 2005, 12:35 PM~4106657
> *that cars in my new vid
> OC car show, u seen it yet?
> *


DA game here. Seen the video and love wondering if we can get your permission to post the link and/or movie to the outta control website......www.outtacontrol-saginaw.com


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oc84chevy_@Nov 4 2005, 05:13 PM~4138561
> *DA game here. Seen the video and love wondering if we can get your permission to post the link and/or movie to the outta control website......www.outtacontrol-saginaw.com
> *



Actually it should already be on there, i told sagnasty that he could put it on there..


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: jake get a new avatar please..thats my shit..


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 5 2005, 08:35 AM~4142487
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: jake get a new avatar please..thats my shit..
> *





lol :machinegun:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 5 2005, 07:35 AM~4142487
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: jake get a new avatar please..thats my shit..
> *



How would that be your shit..... if it were your shit than that would mean that u got ur ass whooped by the credit ninja...... which would be kinda hard considering the fact that you are the credit ninja.....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah good way of looking at it..sp does that mean i whooped YOUR ass


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 31 2005, 04:04 AM~4105211
> *exploding battery and human flesh dont mix well...pretty pissed..i would like to thank elchulo for jinxing me..lol
> *


 Quit buying used parts in you wont have that problem cheapskate :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Lethal Lowz REPIN IT.....
One Luv
Lethal Joe
President CEO Lethal Lowz WHATTTT


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CheddaBoys_@Nov 5 2005, 06:41 PM~4145197
> *Quit buying used parts in you wont have that problem cheapskate :biggrin:
> *


ok doeboy why dont u buy a real car a stop buying other peoples shit.. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hey dan didnt you buy someone elses shit. hehe sorry had to do it


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

how did i know that was coming jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

because i am a smart ass


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah we knew that already..lol


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 5 2005, 07:24 PM~4145104
> *yeah good way of looking at it..sp does that mean i whooped YOUR ass
> *


I guess u can look at it that way


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

WHATS THE CREDIT NINJA???????


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hahahaha its funny.....credit ninja wooped my ass


it was some funny video we found about a car sales man that was a ninja...

so we call dan a credit ninja

and there was this part in there where this guy says the credit ninja wooped my ass
lol it was funny


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

it was a commercial that my buddy had made at his car dealership,,and i was the credit ninja...ill bump the post so u can watch it..but i was the ninja in it


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 6 2005, 01:50 PM~4148856
> *it was a commercial that my buddy had made at his car dealership,,and i was the credit ninja...ill bump the post so u can watch it..but i was the ninja in it
> *


DAMN .........DONT WANT TO PISS YOU OFF, MIGHT BANG ME IN THE HEAD WITH SOME CHUCKS................ :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 5 2005, 06:25 PM~4145432
> *Lethal Lowz REPIN IT.....
> One Luv
> Lethal Joe
> ...


what up Joe!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

whats up pimp holla at me sometime we havent chilled in a while


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Nov 8 2005, 08:10 AM~4161304
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



Bump


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

keep it fresh like always


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

i hope everyone has a happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy ThanxGivin!!!!!!


----------



## Conceptz2003 (Jan 28, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TURKEY TOMRROW :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL MICH.RIDERS FROM CITY LIMITS C.C.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

mmmmmmm i cant wait to eat all that food tommarrow


----------



## FatAzz (Oct 26, 2005)

happy thanksgiving all michigan ryderz


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy turkey day boys!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i hear we are getting alot of snow


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 29 2005, 10:49 AM~4297691
> *i hear we are getting alot of snow
> *


would you expect anything else?


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

snow sucks...


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

awww im n alabama for work...i wore shorts for thanksgiving


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Dec 11 2005, 09:42 AM~4382609
> *awww im n alabama for work...i wore shorts for thanksgiving
> *



:angry: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

just to let everyone know i have a few items for sale! if your intrested pm me.

1 New Complete X Factor 1" Port Pump #11 Pumphead $250
1 Slightly Used 3/8 Port Pump Complete With Dumps and Fittings #9 Pumphead $150
2 New 8" 1/2" Port Xtreme Cylinders $80
2 New 12" 3/8" Port Cylinders $75
2 New Deep Cups For the front $45
2 slightly used reverse deep cups for the back $25
1 set new 4 ton hopping coils $100
1 set new xtreme powerballs $65


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

DESIRED IAMGE FLINT WEBSITE


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Dec 22 2005, 10:41 AM~4458507
> *just to let everyone know i have a few items for sale! if your intrested pm me.
> 
> 1 New Complete X Factor 1" Port Pump #11 Pumphead $250
> ...



is any of this stuff chrome?


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 22 2005, 12:06 PM~4459724
> *is any of this stuff chrome?
> *


the x factor is all chrome. same stlye pump just the one I have has a 1'' port on top.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nothing formal at all but tomorrow pretty much all day at the shop we will be partying for christmas if anyone wants to come they are welcomed. offically people are coming from 4-8 but if you want to come earlier i dont care


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

merry x-mas to all michigan riders..


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Merry Xmas Everyone!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

have a holla jolly xmas


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Dec 27 2005, 07:20 AM~4490231
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

OUTKAST LOWRIDERS OF DETROIT,
SOUTH WEST SIDE


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Untouchable CC in the house.....


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

lethal lows .... "waas sapping" with your site? i caught that from one of your avater. 

anyone wanna trade links? just loggon to our site @ http://www.enchanteddreamz.com & go to the Links page in the MISC. section & post your clubs link in it. 

Link our site to your too. :biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

We were having trouble with the last site so it got shut down.. it should be up and running here in the next mont or so.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

We were having trouble with the last site so it got shut down.. it should be up and running here in the next mont or so.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HEY LIVE IN THE ATL NOW
BUT I WAS BORN & RAISED
OUTSIDE OF GRAND RAPIDS
JUST WONDERING IF ANYONE THERE
WAS LOWRIDING
MEMBER OF OBSESSION C.C. NOW


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mine is cooler_@Nov 28 2004, 11:12 PM~2456262
> *which one.....in mt.cleamins or taylor
> *


both :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

CADDY IS GONE..i sold it new years eve,,time for somethingnew


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 2 2006, 08:08 AM~4532306
> *CADDY IS GONE..i sold it new years eve,,time for somethingnew
> *


KEEP ME POSTED ON WHAT YOU GET>>>>>>GOOD LUCK BROTHER, BTW WE ARE POSTING PICS UP OF OUR NEW YEARS PARTY......WISH YOU COULDVE BEEN THERE...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

oh i wanted to be..but ill see u boyz in about 3 months


----------



## blvddown (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jan 2 2006, 08:40 AM~4532352
> *oh i wanted to be..but ill see u boyz in about 3 months
> *


OH YEAH....


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

by the way, its lethallowz.org now. so go ahead and check it out.


----------

